# Limited Edition Merckx



## MaxKatt (May 30, 2015)

#66 of 70 made in honor of Eddy's 70th birthday coming thru my LBS. Autographed, lots of neat details.


----------



## Mcfarton (May 23, 2014)

I like it. is it just a display or is it for sale?


----------



## MaxKatt (May 30, 2015)

Mcfarton said:


> I like it. is it just a display or is it for sale?



Just passing thru. Sold before it even arrived. Not inexpensive either.


----------



## Fignon's Barber (Mar 2, 2004)

Modern Steel = Awesome.


----------



## MaxKatt (May 30, 2015)

Yep. Steel. Campagnolo Super Record with Campagnolo Bora Ultra wheels.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Mcfarton said:


> I like it. is it just a display or is it for sale?


They sold out right away. There were only seventy, and one was for Merckx himself.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

I think they were priced in excess of $10k. I'd take it over some plastic wonder bike in a heart beat. I hope they clear coated over Eddy's signature. Otherwise you could never ride it. One thing though -- does the geometry look compact or have I been drinking too much coffee?


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Price was around 17k. No kidding. All sold the first day.
Yes they were compact Geo.
Most of the parts from Campagnolo and Cinelli had special Eddy Merckx 70 markings.
The company has a couple of similar steel frames for sale. There is a red and white one that looks similar to this.


----------

